# mise à jour 10.7.2 à 10.7.5



## samlis (13 Janvier 2013)

Salut tout le monde ,je suis un débutant sur mac:rose: , j'ai un hackintoch Lion 10.7.2 qui 

tourne très bien je voudrais passer la mise à jour 10.7.5 est ce que je ne perdrai rien 

(mes drivers keks, ou quelque chose de ce genre) merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2013)

samlis a dit:


> Salut tout le monde ,je suis un débutant sur mac:rose: , j'ai un hackintoch Lion 10.7.2 qui
> 
> tourne très bien je voudrais passer la mise à jour 10.7.5 est ce que je ne perdrai rien
> 
> (mes drivers keks, ou quelque chose de ce genre) merci d'avance


Pour les Hackintosh c'est pas ici que ça se passe mais à la cave je déménage


----------

